# Pellegatti: "Kessie chiede di tornare al Milan"



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:

"Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


----------



## Swaitak (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


discorso chiuso direi


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Due parole: alla larga.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."



Torna a casa lessie.


----------



## TheKombo (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


M.rda !!!


----------



## Djici (15 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torna a casa lessie.


Se il barca paga tutto l'ingaggio lo possiamo prendere per portare la frutta ai giocatori a Milanello


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Perchè dovrebbero essere incrinati i rapporti scusa? E' quello ******* che ha voluto più soldi e ha voluto andarsene e il Milan l'ha pure lasciato andare da vincitore campionato. Sarebbe da incrinare lui insieme all'agente.
Vuole tornare? Benissimo diminuisca l'ingaggio e torni a orecchie basse altrimenti gli si augura tutte le panchine del mondo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Novembre 2022)

Se si abbassa lo stipendio come ha fatto Lukaku con l'Inter allora si potrebbe fare, altrimenti il discorso è chiuso sul nascere.
Io lo riprenderei subito comunque.


----------



## Bataille (15 Novembre 2022)

Sempre meglio aver il minor numero possibile di africani in rosa.


----------



## kekkopot (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Se l'ingaggio è pagato dal Farsa, per me si può fare: 1 anno in prestito e quando possibile, far giocare gli altri.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2022)

Se proprio vuole tornare, si abbassasse l'ingaggio. E poi ci si potrebbe sedere attorno ad un tavolo per discutere.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Dovrebbe arrivare a zero e riducendosi l'ingaggio (a meno di quanto offrivamo l'anno scorso). Mi pare davvero poco probabile


----------



## MagicBox (15 Novembre 2022)

dopo che ho visto il giro che ha fatto Lukaku non mi stupirei di nulla


----------



## kipstar (15 Novembre 2022)

ci servirebbe....


----------



## bobbylukr (15 Novembre 2022)

Sarebbe un bel dilemma se fosse vero...


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Novembre 2022)

A 3 mln d'ingaggio lo riprenderei,l'altra metà pagata dal Barça,tanto non è che schifiamo lui e poi a giugno ne arriva un altro,sempre toppe a fine agosto nel caso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Immaginate Maldini, che già prima non aveva nessuna intenzione di dargli i soldi che chiedeva, che tipo di contratto potrebbe offrirgli adesso


----------



## JoKeR (15 Novembre 2022)

da riprendere subito, al netto della melma che è.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Novembre 2022)

Stare alla larga. E anzi sia da monito per gli altri, chi sceglie di andare sa quello che lascia ma non quello che trova.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Novembre 2022)

Aspetta che leggo la fonte...
Ah ok.Kessiè è contento al Barcellona e firmerà fino al 2033


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Manco morto. Semel proditor, semper proditor.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Come pensava gli andasse andando al Barcellona? Che prendeva la squadra in mano?
E' il più classico dei fallimenti annunciati


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Immaginate Maldini, che già prima non aveva nessuna intenzione di dargli i soldi che chiedeva, che tipo di contratto potrebbe offrirgli adesso


prestito gratuito, ingaggio interamente pagato dal barca, vitto e alloggio a carico del calciatore.
nel tempo libero falciare il prato di milanello.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Novembre 2022)

CR7, Kessie.. sarà una pausa mondiali molto lunga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2022)

Io non l'ho proprio odiato odiato come Dollarman o il cornuto, nella mia classifica di infamia sta qualche gradino sotto.

A condizioni quasi gratis non chiudo completamente la porta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Torna e sistema tutto cit.


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A 3 mln d'ingaggio lo riprenderei,l'altra metà pagata dal Barça,tanto non è che schifiamo lui e poi a giugno ne arriva un altro,sempre toppe a fine agosto nel caso.


Sì così passiamo un anno a far crescere i giocatori del Barcellona. Geniale!
Restasse là a marcire, da noi sta per sbocciare Vranckx.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


hai voluto privilegiare i milioni al posto fisso in squadra ? goditeli adesso.


----------



## bmb (15 Novembre 2022)

Vieni a prenderti o perdon frengo. E la seconda stella.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2022)

Dubito fortemente sia fattibile. Detto questo lo riprenderei domani.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (15 Novembre 2022)

per mister e società sarebbe un riconoscere gli errori del mercato attuale
stiamo a vedere


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> per mister e società sarebbe un riconoscere gli errori del mercato attuale
> stiamo a vedere



Obiettivamente Pobega per quanto sia generoso per me ha dimostrato, ma era preventivabile, di non avere a livelle atletico le caratteristiche per giocare in questo tipo di Milan. Non mi sento nemmeno di dire che abbia deluso, ripeto si sapevano le sue caratteristiche e nella rosa del Milan ci sta, ma non poteva sostituire Franck. Poi c'è Vrankx, che conosciamo tutti poco, ma per quel poco che ho visto mi sembra un centrocampista che gioca un pelino più avanti della mediana, un pò come Krunic. 

Purtroppo un mediano ci serve, Kessie ha lasciato un buco, e se esiste un extrabudget è una priorità fare qualcosa in mediana.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Novembre 2022)

Per me se manda a quel paese quel ******* del suo procuratore squalo é sempre ben accetto Franco.


----------



## folletto (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Quante ne sentiremo da qui a gennaio…..


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Novembre 2022)

Prestito di 18 mesi con mezzo ingaggio pagato da loro e diritto di riscatto basso con accordo sull'ingaggio alle nostre condizioni, ovviamente.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì così passiamo un anno a far crescere i giocatori del Barcellona. Geniale!
> Restasse là a marcire, da noi sta per sbocciare Vranckx.


Vacci tu a condurre il mercato,sarai più geniale.Poi quando la squadra è in affanno e pareggi a Cremona o perdi a torino magari dai la colpa all'arbitro,imparate a rispettare le opinioni degli altri professori di sta' ceppa.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vacci tu a condurre il mercato,sarai più geniale.Poi quando la squadra è in affanno e pareggi a Cremona o perdi a torino magari dai la colpa all'arbitro,imparate a rispettare le opinioni degli altri professori di sta' ceppa.



È una predica che detta da determinati pulpiti fa parecchio sorridere, sinceramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vacci tu a condurre il mercato,sarai più geniale.Poi quando la squadra è in affanno e pareggi a Cremona o perdi a torino magari dai la colpa all'arbitro,imparate a rispettare le opinioni degli altri professori di sta' ceppa.


Mah.. “ si sta ribaltando la situazione”…


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì così passiamo un anno a far crescere i giocatori del Barcellona. Geniale!


Vabbè ma Kessiè non è un giocatore che debba crescere, ormai per quanto riguarda le caratteristiche tecniche, tattiche e atletiche è un giocatore fatto. Il massimo che potrà fare sarà replicare per due o tre stagioni la stagione fatta due anni fa con noi. E non credo sarebbe sufficiente per avere la titolarità nel Barcellona.

Penso che l’unica valutazione che dobbiamo fare noi sia: ci serve o non ci serve? Può darci o non può darci un contributo importante per il raggiungimento dei nostri obiettivi stagionali? Se la risposta è sì a entrambe le domande, va ripreso. Altrimenti resti dov’è o vada dove vuole.


----------



## Maximo (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Il giocatore ha fatto la sua scelta (sbagliata), ed è giusto che ne paghi le conseguenze.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Mi sembra una cosa buttata li cosi...

Ad oggi credo che i nostri neanche risponderebbero al telefono di Atangana.
Cosi come gli altri andati a zero, non c'è nessuna possibilità tornino al Milan, neanche gratis e neanche fossero gli ultimi giocatori al mondo disponibili.

Sensazione mia, quando fanno come Kessie la porta al Milan è chiusa per sempre.

Poi sul fatto che lui si sia pentito e vorrebbe tornare al Milan, qualcuno è sorpreso? Davvero?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una cosa buttata li cosi...
> 
> Ad oggi credo che i nostri neanche risponderebbero al telefono di Atangana.
> Cosi come gli altri andati a zero, non c'è nessuna possibilità tornino al Milan, neanche gratis e neanche fossero gli ultimi giocatori al mondo disponibili.
> ...


Kessie semmai dovrebbe farsi due domande se val la pena pagare quel procuratore, un gatto sarebbe più perspicace.
Io credevo franck avesse scelto barcellona per il mare e la qualità della vita ma se davvero, come pare, ha ambizioni di giocare che ci azzecca lui in una squadra che per prendere 10 metri di campo deve effettuare 20 passaggi?

Procuratore si, ma di disastri.
Questo è un mondo ormai nel quale di calcio giocato è rimasto poco.
Uno si alza al mattino e fa il boss.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Cerchiamo di essere un pò eleganti ragazzi, comprensibile che voglia venire a vederci giocare gli ottavi a lui negati dalla squadra di m... che abbiamo preso a ceffoni l'anno scorso con lui in campo... come vi sentireste voi? 

Sono sicuro che un biglietto in tribuna per Milan Tottenham non gli venga negato, poi torni pure da dove è venuto.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Kessie semmai dovrebbe farsi due domande se val la pena pagare quel procuratore, un gatto sarebbe più perspicace.
> Io credevo franck avesse scelto barcellona per il mare e la qualità della vita ma se davvero, come pare, ha ambizioni di giocare che ci azzecca lui in una squadra che per prendere 10 metri di campo deve effettuare 20 passaggi?
> 
> Procuratore si, ma di disastri.
> ...


Si io noto che sono veramente tanti i giocatori assistiti male.
Le scelte sono fatte in base solo ai quattrini, finendo per rovinare le carriere sul lato sportivo.

Per me, a dirla proprio tutta, il Barcellona è pure un livello troppo alto per Kessie, che è forte ma non abbastanza per giocare li.
Da noi era sostenuto, protetto, coccolato e come accade a tantissimi giocatori del Milan, anche del passato, rendono al massimo delle loro possibilità. Al Barca, invece, come sappiamo benissimo, ti lasciano nuotare in un mare di squali, senza neanche darti la ciambella. Proteggono casomai i giocatori spagnoli (per non dire catalani), quelli stranieri neanche minimamente.


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una cosa buttata li cosi...
> 
> Ad oggi credo che i nostri neanche risponderebbero al telefono di Atangana.
> Cosi come gli altri andati a zero, non c'è nessuna possibilità tornino al Milan, neanche gratis e neanche fossero gli ultimi giocatori al mondo disponibili.
> ...


Sono d'accordo ed aggiungo che a cercarlo sono Fulham ed Aston Villa, non proprio la crème de la crème del calcio europeo. Peccato perchè dopo quel famoso Atalanta-Milan si era creato un rapporto speciale tra lui e il mondo rossonero, si chiedeva addirittura a gran voce la fascia di capitano ed ora si ritrova a giocare a terzino in un ambiente che lo guarda con lo stesso entusiasmo con cui noi guardiamo Bakayoko seduto in tribuna con il cappellino rosa. 

E il problema non è andare a guadagnare cifre più alte, ci sta e non sono moralista a riguardo. Quello che è stato indegno è andare via a zero. Avrebbe potuto rinnovare e farsi cedere in estate a peso d'oro in una situazione win-win per tutti ma ha preferito essere ingordo e farsi guidare dal "saggio procuratore". Pazienza Franck, mandaci una cartolina da Birmingham e tienici informati.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo ed aggiungo che a cercarlo sono Fulham ed Aston Villa, non proprio la crème de la crème del calcio europeo. Peccato perchè dopo quel famoso Atalanta-Milan si era creato un rapporto speciale tra lui e il mondo rossonero, si chiedeva addirittura a gran voce la fascia di capitano ed ora si ritrova a giocare a terzino in un ambiente che lo guarda con lo stesso entusiasmo con cui noi guardiamo Bakayoko seduto in tribuna con il cappellino rosa.
> 
> E il problema non è andare a guadagnare cifre più alte, ci sta e non sono moralista a riguardo. Quello che è stato indegno è andare via a zero. Avrebbe potuto rinnovare e farsi cedere in estate a peso d'oro in una situazione win-win per tutti ma ha preferito essere ingordo e farsi guidare dal "saggio procuratore". Pazienza Franck, mandaci una cartolina da Birmingham e tienici informati.


Perfetto.
Aggiungo che finora al Barcellona ha giocato pochissime partite titolare, quasi tutte contro squadrette tranne una: la batosta col Bayern.

Come abbiamo visto tante volte da noi, purtroppo Kessie quando si alza il livello mostra tutti i suoi limiti tecnici e di concentrazione. Sta provando a misurarsi in un ambiente come la follia del Barca e sta fallendo.
Da noi era protetto, amato, coccolato, come dici tu, questo lo aveva avvantaggiato enormemente. Cosa che al Barca non è successa manco con Messi...
Lui e il suo saggio procuratore  hanno fatto una bella mi...ata comportandosi cosi con noi.
Qui si parla di un ritorno... per me ha bruciato i ponti andandosene.

Da un altro lato questa cosa ci torna comoda. Penso che in molti dopo di lui ci penseranno due volte prima di lasciare il Milan in questo modo per seguire i quattrini.


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Aggiungo che finora al Barcellona ha giocato pochissime partite titolare, quasi tutte contro squadrette tranne una: la batosta col Bayern.
> 
> Come abbiamo visto tante volte da noi, purtroppo Kessie quando si alza il livello mostra tutti i suoi limiti tecnici e di concentrazione. Sta provando a misurarsi in un ambiente come la follia del Barca e sta fallendo.
> ...


Sulla prima parte nulla da eccepire, Kessie lo abbiamo visto bene i primi 2 anni e mezzo di Milan e ne conoscevamo i limiti tecnici che Pioli era stato bravo a nascondere in un preciso contesto tattico. Già lo scorso anno era calato e non solo per la vicenda contrattuale come si diceva. Forse pensava di essere Yaya Toure ma l'unica cosa in comune credo sia solo la nazionalità.

Sulla frase sottolineata in grassetto sono meno ottimista perchè questa generazione di calciatori purtroppo ragiona in quel modo. Nessuno pretende che stiano qui a vita perchè non siamo il club di una volta che era il punto di arrivo per ogni campione però neanche di essere trattati alla stregua di un Udinese. Leao è un caso molto complesso perchè il giocatore ha un'altra caratura ma il buon Ismael ci pensi bene che qui è definito "tecnico" ma se poi inizi a giocare con Gundogan, De Bruyne, Bernardo Silva e tutti gli altri è un attimo passare alla definizione di "medianaccio di fatica".


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte nulla da eccepire, Kessie lo abbiamo visto bene i primi 2 anni e mezzo di Milan e ne conoscevamo i limiti tecnici che Pioli era stato bravo a nascondere in un preciso contesto tattico. Già lo scorso anno era calato e non solo per la vicenda contrattuale come si diceva. Forse pensava di essere Yaya Toure ma l'unica cosa in comune credo sia solo la nazionalità.
> 
> Sulla frase sottolineata in grassetto sono meno ottimista perchè questa generazione di calciatori purtroppo ragiona in quel modo. Nessuno pretende che stiano qui a vita perchè non siamo il club di una volta che era il punto di arrivo per ogni campione però neanche di essere trattati alla stregua di un Udinese. Leao è un caso molto complesso perchè il giocatore ha un'altra caratura ma il buon Ismael ci pensi bene che qui è definito "tecnico" ma se poi inizi a giocare con Gundogan, De Bruyne, Bernardo Silva e tutti gli altri è un attimo passare alla definizione di "medianaccio di fatica".


In parte hai ragione, ma siamo in grande crescita e secondo me pure il fatto di avere il tutto esaurito ogni partita... insieme alle immagini della festa scudetto...

Credo anche io che questa generazione di giocatori guardi principalmente al quattrino (e ci sta, lo trovo normale), ma ce ne sono tanti piu avveduti che danno valore eccome agli elementi di contorno.

Per come la vedo io, se uno si sente Mbappe o Haaland o De Bruyne giustamente ambisce al top del top, ma se non è di quel livello, e sa che in certi top club farebbe molta fatica a giocare, al Milan di oggi verrebbe di corsa.

Casomai siamo noi che certi profili alla Di Maria / Paredes non li vogliamo.

Altro segnale importante: abbiamo dato grossi aumenti a tutti i giocatori, inclusi quelli come Maignan Tomori e Kalulu che erano ben lontani dalla scadenza. Quindi se ci presentiamo ad un giocatore dicendo "se aiuti il Milan a crescere con le tue prestazioni faremo crescere anche il tuo conto in banca" siamo credibili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sì così passiamo un anno a far crescere i giocatori del Barcellona. Geniale!
> Restasse là a marcire, da noi sta per sbocciare Vranckx.


ma cosa cresci che ha 40 anni ahahahh


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo ed aggiungo che a cercarlo sono Fulham ed Aston Villa, non proprio la crème de la crème del calcio europeo. Peccato perchè dopo quel famoso Atalanta-Milan si era creato un rapporto speciale tra lui e il mondo rossonero, si chiedeva addirittura a gran voce la fascia di capitano ed ora si ritrova a giocare a terzino in un ambiente che lo guarda con lo stesso entusiasmo con cui noi guardiamo Bakayoko seduto in tribuna con il cappellino rosa.
> 
> E il problema non è andare a guadagnare cifre più alte, ci sta e non sono moralista a riguardo. Quello che è stato indegno è andare via a zero. *Avrebbe potuto rinnovare e farsi cedere in estate a peso d'oro in una situazione win-win per tutti ma ha preferito essere ingordo e farsi guidare dal "saggio procuratore"*. Pazienza Franck, mandaci una cartolina da Birmingham e tienici informati.


dai su ormai avremmo dovuto aver capito che se vai via a zero prendi lo stipendio più alto, no?
a lui interessa solo quello, per me la sta benissimo.
poi l'aria di mare ed il clima mite fanno bene all'andropausa.


----------



## Route66 (16 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti su Kessie in difficoltà al Barcellona:
> 
> "Fonti vicine all’entourage di Franck Kessie mi hanno detto che il giocatore vorrebbe tornare al Milan. E’ una indiscrezione, non c’è niente di certo ma questo è quello che mi arriva direttamente da Barcellona.
> Ad oggi l’ipotesi mi sembra molto, molto, molto remota. Ed uso un eufemismo per non usare la parola impossibile anche se nel calcio, soprattutto nel mercato, non c’è nulla di impossibile. I rapporti tra Milan e agente sono incrinati."


Volendo anche mantenere una percentuale di errore del 30%.....quando mai ne ha azzeccata una il buon Carletto negli ultimi 15 anni?


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Volendo anche mantenere una percentuale di errore del 30%.....quando mai ne ha azzeccata una il buon Carletto negli ultimi 15 anni?


L'ultima cosa che ha detto giusta fu quando Del Piero a Manchester si avvicinava a calciare il rigore e lui diceva "se sbaglia questo abbiamo vinto".


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> È una predica che detta da determinati pulpiti fa parecchio sorridere, sinceramente.


È risaputo che il riso abbonda...


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> È risaputo che il riso abbonda...



E infatti è il riso e non il sorriso.
C'è parecchia differenza.
Come tra scrivere cose tanto per e fare commenti costruttivi


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma Kessiè non è un giocatore che debba crescere, ormai per quanto riguarda le caratteristiche tecniche, tattiche e atletiche è un giocatore fatto. Il massimo che potrà fare sarà replicare per due o tre stagioni la stagione fatta due anni fa con noi. E non credo sarebbe sufficiente per avere la titolarità nel Barcellona.
> 
> Penso che l’unica valutazione che dobbiamo fare noi sia: ci serve o non ci serve? Può darci o non può darci un contributo importante per il raggiungimento dei nostri obiettivi stagionali? Se la risposta è sì a entrambe le domande, va ripreso. Altrimenti resti dov’è o vada dove vuole.


Se arrivasse da noi e giocasse titolare otterrebbe visibilità e il Barcellona potrebbe venderlo ad un prezzo più alto mentre noi faremmo giocare lui e toglieremmo il posto a Vranckx, Pobega o altri giovani cbe giocando potrebbero migliorare.


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dai su ormai avremmo dovuto aver capito che se vai via a zero prendi lo stipendio più alto, no?
> a lui interessa solo quello, per me la sta benissimo.
> poi l'aria di mare ed il clima mite fanno bene all'andropausa.


Willy ho scritto "ha voluto essere ingordo" proprio per questo. Se fosse rimasto fino al 2023, con un altro anno di esperienza in Champions, avrebbe comunque trovato uno stipendio superiore a quello del Milan e magari in futuro avrebbe potuto ottenere ingaggi ancora più importanti nel contesto di una carriera ad alti livelli. Ora invece che ha fallito miseramente al Barcellona, se finisce all'Aston Villa metti, non sono così sicuro che tra 2-3 anni guadagnerà ancora certe cifre.

Però non avevo pensato in effetti al fatto che l'aria di mare possa fare bene al cinquantenne Kessie.....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti
> Aggiungo che finora al Barcellona ha giocato pochissime partite titolare, quasi tutte contro squadrette tranne una: la batosta col Bayern.
> 
> Come abbiamo visto tante volte da noi, purtroppo Kessie quando si alza il livello mostra tutti i suoi limiti tecnici e di concentrazione. Sta provando a misurarsi in un ambiente come la follia del Barca e sta fallendo.
> ...


Infatti sarebbe da mentecatti
non prendere esempio non da 1 
ma da ben 3 giocatori che alla fine l'hanno pagata in un senso o in un'altro...

Rinnovi fai quei 2/3 anni e vedi come la situazione a livello sportivo
( vittorie o ambizione per competere!)
e se in quei anni vuoi provare nuove esperienze

Fai come sheva o Kakà 
che almeno c'hanno portato del guadagno

Poi ohhh portiamo sfiga eh 
chi va via dal Milan solitamente peggiora 
non migliora sul lato sportivo/carriera


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse da noi e giocasse titolare otterrebbe visibilità e il Barcellona potrebbe venderlo ad un prezzo più alto mentre noi faremmo giocare lui e toglieremmo il posto a Vranckx, Pobega o altri giovani cbe giocando potrebbero migliorare.


Da noi è stato titolare per cinque anni e non l’ha cercato nessuno.


----------



## bobbylukr (16 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da noi è stato titolare per cinque anni e non l’ha cercato nessuno.



Se non sbaglio nell'estate 2019 era praticamente venduto al Monaco ma lui non volle andarci...


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da noi è stato titolare per cinque anni e non l’ha cercato nessuno.


Noi chiedevamo 30 milioni e comunque il barcellona soldi gliene darà a sto fenomeno!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2022)

via via, serve altro. Il suo sostituto c'è già e si chiama Aster Vrankx, al massimo dovremmo andare su un profilo tecnico per aumentare la qualità del palleggio, profilo che a noi manca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Novembre 2022)

Lascerei onestamente da parte il celodurismo. 
Kessiè un anno e mezzo in prestito gratuito con metà ingaggio pagato dal Farsellona è oro per come stiamo messi noi. 
Per poco più del costo di Bakayoko blindiamo il centrocampo e possiamo pure concentrarci sul'adattare Vranckx in trequarti come vice CDK (su cui continuo a puntare) senza stare a impazzire dietro a Diaz
Conosce l'ambiente, conosce la serie A, ha caratteristiche che ci mancano terribilmente e permette di fare turnover a centrocampo senza perdere chissà cosa.


----------

